# Prettiest White Nail Polish



## aziajs (May 11, 2008)

I really want to paint my nails white and am looking for a really pretty one.  I really want a milky white with diamond reflect.  Do you know the diamond reflect in MAC pigments like Cocomotion, Gold Mode, Pastorale???  I want that in a polish instead of shimmer.  But, if I can't find that a nice opalescent white would be good.  Any suggestions?  Or, what is your favorite white?


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 11, 2008)

I don't really wear whites but why don't you make a polish with those pigments, if that's what color you like?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 11, 2008)

If you can find "Silicone Smile" by Creative Nail Design, that sounds like what you may like.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2008)

I think OPI has a collection of white polishes out.  I saw some in a salon today.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_I don't really wear whites but why don't you make a polish with those pigments, if that's what color you like?_

 
1.  I don't make polishes with pigments.
2.  Those colors aren't white.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (May 12, 2008)

alpline snow by OPI is the best white polish IMO.


----------



## couturesista (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_alpline snow by OPI is the best white polish IMO._

 
I loove this color. I started wearing this shade about 2 yrs ago, when everyone was wearing black and dark purple, my nail tech freaked when I told her this was the shade I wanted , she got over it!


----------



## oooshesbad (May 12, 2008)

OPI has a few good choices, unfortunately i am at work and cant give you the xact name i will post it later today


----------



## mistella (May 13, 2008)

I like OPI alpine snow too!! it's not pearly though, its matte. It's really nice though, it is the perfect opaque white.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

The white polish I have is from Revlon called "White on White" #050 it is the perfect shade! I love it!

Also, really great to layer glittered top coats over...mmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My latest fave right now is Cover Girl's Boundless Color Top Coat in "Pink Twinkle/Rose Brilliant" #420!

It's a subtle transluscent rose pink with a "Gold Leaf" in it. I don't think they realize what they're selling it's so amazing. It dresses everything up.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2008)

But, OPI is stark white. It'll give her "Liquid Paper" nails.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥;1124
192* 
_But, OPI is stark white. It'll give her "Liquid Paper" nails._

 











_Girrrrrl!!!_ 

Thank you for that reality check! I plum forgot about "Liquid Paper" nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woo woo woo - that's too funny!


----------



## MAChostage (May 13, 2008)

I really like OPI's Kyoto Pearl.  It is a creamy white, though.  Looks just like lustrous pearls.


----------

